# Best Non-Bobble Head Helmet!!



## kisiahc (Jun 8, 2015)

I am wanting to get a new English helmet that is relatively inexpensive as far as helmets go that are the best lowest-profile and give the least bobble-headed appearance. 

I don't give a flip about brand or "bling", only that it is certified safe. However, I would like to be able to school in it and also use it in small shows as well.

What have you used that you liked the best? Also, I live in Florida so it MUST be well ventilated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tipperary Sportage 8500 Riding Helmet - Horse.com

Tipperary Sportage. I have a friend who has one and she absolutely loves it. Well-ventilated (we live in Arizona, so know all about the need for ventilation), comfortable, lightweight, and still looks good enough to show in.


----------



## kisiahc (Jun 8, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Tipperary Sportage 8500 Riding Helmet - Horse.com
> 
> Tipperary Sportage. I have a friend who has one and she absolutely loves it. Well-ventilated (we live in Arizona, so know all about the need for ventilation), comfortable, lightweight, and still looks good enough to show in.



Thank you!!! I just looked at their site and that looks perfect and for a great price on top of that!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I know Troxel also makes a couple of lower-profile helmets (the Liberty and the Avalon, IIRC), but I've tried them on and I still felt like a bobble-head. I tried on my friend's Tipperary and really liked it.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Love my tipperary, super comfy, and don't give the "muffin head" look of some helmets.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I have an ovation schooling helmet and I love it! It's very low profile, comfortable, well ventilated, has a few color options, and is very affordable. I would highly recommend it. Shop around though, as a lot of helmet manufacturer are trending towards the less mushroom looking helmets.

My helmet:
OvationÂ® Deluxe Schooler Helmet** | Dover Saddlery


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i always tell people that in general, Troxel fits folks with round heads better, while Tipperary fits those with oval heads (when viewed from the top).

I have and love a Tipperary. so comfy I forget it's there


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I have the Tipperary and I love it! The price was actually affordable and it just doesn't make my head look HUGE.









I'm even on the fluffy side and I still think it looks flattering for a helmet.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Ovation. It looks really nice and fit great without being a bobble head.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I had an Ovation "S'chooling' helmet. Comfy, low-profile, and when I crashed and burned, I remember thinking as my helmet slammed into the ground: "my what a soft, cushy landing for my noggin'!".

However, I replaced it with a Tipperary Sportage. It has better ventilation and the protection extends further down the back of your skull.

Whatever is comfy enough that you'll wear it every single ride is your helmet. I was glad I hadn't spent $300 on that Ovation, so I had no qualms about throwing it the trash after a job well done and getting a new helmet.


----------



## kisiahc (Jun 8, 2015)

Great input! Looks like I'll be getting a Tipperary 

I always wear a helmet but don't like pictures of me riding in my current helmet so I always have them taken of me on the ground (hence my avatar pic, lol).

Thanks guys!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Dover Saddlery now has stores in several locations in Florida.
Price in the Dover store for this helmet is the same as price in the catalog regardless of what company you purchase the Tipperary from, _all are the same cost!

_I found that Dover had a extensive display of helmets under $100 from several manufacturers that were all show ring acceptable, all certified and all had very recent manufacturing dates in their stores.
I like being able to try on and find that "great fit" needed and Dover allowed that with many choices in store, in stock and so many color choices.
If they were out of what you wanted in store they will order it and have it shipped to your door for free! Just pay for it at the store and the rest they take care of...
_Yes, it happened to me that is how I know._
_{No, I don't work for Dover but am a happy satisfied customer many times over!!}
_
I'm sure there are other tack shops in the state with great displays and choices of helmets....
The secret though is go try the helmets on if you haven't already worn the Tipperary Sportage or any other brand to make sure it is really comfortable* for you!
*Slight changes can occur from model-year to model-year and double-checking that fit...priceless!
_ :runninghorse2:.....
jmo...
_


----------



## texaseq (Oct 27, 2015)

I love, love, love my One K helmet. It is well ventilated and makes my head look nice (which is hard). It also doesn't stand out against a sea of $500 helmets, and it keeps me cooler and was cheaper than those!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

/COForLife~


----------



## ablhorses (May 3, 2015)

I have a One K Shadow Matte defender helmet, it is a little bit more on the expensive side, but for showing and schooling, it is great. I live in Colorado, so our summers get to be around the upper 90's for sure and this helmet keeps me greatly ventilated.
I also like the Ovation
CO's have given me pain and do not fit me well at all


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Tipperary Sportage.


This is what I've got and I love it. Really lightweight and a low profile. And comes down pretty low in the back for more protection. 

Got one in tan and one in black!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Tipperary Sportage 8500 Riding Helmet - Horse.com


 I really like to look and feel of it. Unfortunately it doesn't fit on my head:-( Digs in on the front and back, but can easily stick a finger between head and helmet on each side:shock:
Never realized my head is THAT strange:shrug:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

SwissMiss said:


> I really like to look and feel of it. Unfortunately it doesn't fit on my head:-( Digs in on the front and back, but can easily stick a finger between head and helmet on each side:shock:
> Never realized my head is THAT strange:shrug:


_This is exactly why it is so important to go, try on and find a helmet that fits you and your head perfectly or as near perfectly as possible.
No two skulls are the same, nor is the comfort level of one person to another going to be identical.
Yes, opinions and choices help narrow the field of possibilities...
Till you actually try that helmet on....:shrug:
What I hate on my head another loves and vice versa...:icon_rolleyes:

Lesson learned watching others for years be "part of the crowd"........
Try on, purchase what is comfortable and that YOU WILL WEAR *every-time you ride.*
Looking pretty in a box does you no good if you take a fall!!
Be a individual and a leader,* not *a follower!
*Get the best helmet you can in fit for you!!
*__Set a $$ limit you can afford to spend, means you can afford to throw it away, not use it if it takes that fall with yo__u..
:runninghorse2:...
jmo..
_


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> _This is exactly why it is so important to go, try on and find a helmet that fits you and your head perfectly or as near perfectly as possible.
> No two skulls are the same, nor is the comfort level of one person to another going to be identical.
> Be a individual and a leader,* not *a follower!
> *Get the best helmet you can in fit for you!!
> ...



Exactly. That is the reason why I replaced my Troxel with another one... They just seem to fit best on my noggin:wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just wanted to add that I'm one of those people that bought the multiple-hundred dollar english helmet.... it's pure luxury and so far protects me well. 

I also have a weird shaped head, the Tipperary didn't work for me. Like others say it's best to try it on in person


----------

